# usa goju karate



## drummingman (Dec 25, 2007)

do any of you study usa goju karate?  if so what do you like about the system? 
i know that the system was founded by peter urban but i dont really know much about him. i went to his website but there really is not much info there. but from what i can tell usa goju karate looks like a really cool system to study.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 25, 2007)

Is there a school near you?
Have you tried the class yet?  If so, did you like it?

AoG


----------



## drummingman (Dec 25, 2007)

i went and watched a class at the school that i hope to start up at in about 1 month (i would start sooner but im doing a 6 week program for my tendinitis in my wrists).
here is a link: http://www.sanyamabushi-goju.com/


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 25, 2007)

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=652321#post652321

Click there to see what we thought about that same school when you mentioned it back in October of 2006.  I had a sense of deja vu and just clicked on your name and saw you had mentioned it back then.

AoG


----------



## drummingman (Dec 25, 2007)

yeah, i checked it out back then. that has been one of the places that stuck in my mind because the teacher was so cool to me.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm prejudiced, but I prefer Okinawan goju to Japanese or USA goju.  Just watch Tensho as performed in Urban's line compared to one of the Okinawan ryu-ha like Jundokan, Meibukan, or Shoreikan.  It's night and day to me.

That said, if you like the instructor and school, go for it.  Just training regularly is far more important than what esoterical style you go for.  The majority of my seniors would be hard-pressed to tell me what the differences in the Okinawan goju ryu-ha really are.  I'm a bit of a karate nerd.  My sempai probably would tell me to shut up and train.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 13, 2008)

dancingalone said:


> My sempai probably would tell me to shut up and train.


Damn good advice!


----------



## Henderson (Jan 13, 2008)

drummingman said:


> i know that the system was founded by peter urban but i dont really know much about him.


Ever find any answers to this? :uhoh:


----------



## drummingman (Jan 13, 2008)

Henderson said:


> Ever find any answers to this? :uhoh:


not really. the website set up for him really does not tell me much.


----------

